# Have you moved on?How was it?



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

Hello guyz!!! been a while since i been in here, i guess i been busy carrying on with my life.
But anyway, I'm doing just fine...still separated but hey its okay (probably will file a divorce after 5 years of separation so don't need to deal with him anymore, no consent needed).
We get along fine when it comes to our son, a lot of things happened as far as the story goes, he's had two gf already been to thailand and he broke up with the first gf and now he's new gf(just few minutes ago) he's gf came along with him to pick our son up to spend a week away.
She was in the car, i was at the window looking at her don't know if i should say hi but she looks nervous and my instinct says, i might not just go and say hi to her cause it may feel awkward.
I don't know what i felt about but, i can see my stbxh blushing and don't know if he feels proud about himself,but to me it is actually strange to be honest,sometimes you just don't need words you just kinda feel the vibe and the energy in between people.
I think i didn't feel any hurt or i just don't know how to act really cause, it's my first to actually to see my stbxh being with another girl in real although i know, he's had a gf b4 her and they been together for 2 years but this 2nd gf he actually did bring him along with him to pick our son up...

I guess i have moved on emotionally, and to mentioned also that i dated and slept with a guy last month but sadly, it didn't work out...
But you know what...when you pass all the hurt and learn to accept things cause they really happens it hurts less and less and you will finally learn somehow that everything changes from time to time,and you just got to learn and accept it and carry on with your life for as long as you can.....
For now i just want to live my life the best that i can with my precious son and hope for a better future and who knows...
 It's been 3 years since the separation...time flies and really life does go on ...


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Two years separated and both of us had relationships during the separation.

I had definitely moved on but she had not. Currently, attempting R but I am not to confident that it is going to work out for us. I had to make sure that I would not have any regrets in the future.

When I had moved on I was pretty damn happy which I thoughI would never be.

The future is bright,
Stretch


----------



## Separated79 (May 28, 2011)

I can only say that i have moved on because i did slept with somebody, i am the type of a person that i will not use a rebound just to recover or heal from a break up.
I would rather let the time heal me on me own,i dated and even if it didn't work out i was fine because to me it was a breakthrough that i would say that i have finally have let him go emotionally and that person that i slept with has actually help in such a way in giving me a new perspective in life that you can actually still fall again and be happy and feel excited about life.
When u wish for the happiness of both of you i guess that's it...


----------

